# Watching UK tv on ipad



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

Heyyy,
I'm planning on getting apple tv so I can stream content from other apple devices, but I also want to be able to watch UK tv - including itv (player) and channel 4, E4 (4OD) etc. 
If anyone knows how this is possible with one of those things we can't discuss, and which is best, pls can you pm me. Much appreciated


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Filmon if you want to stream for free in real time.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

What do you want to watch on ITV? I'm intrigued.


----------



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

StewartC said:


> What do you want to watch on ITV? I'm intrigued.


Please don't make me admit this!... I know I don't have much credibility on here but it'd be forum suicide!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

It's Jeremy Kyle, isn't it?


----------



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

StewartC said:


> It's Jeremy Kyle, isn't it?


Ok ok... It starts in T and ends in owie! Eek


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Ickle_Em said:


> Ok ok... It starts in T and ends in owie! Eek


Em! All I can say is


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

oh dear


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes you can! My iPad is UK in origin as is my apple account. I downloaded apps here through my Uk acc with no problem. Ive also bought a new iPad here with a UAE account, and signed in on my uk acc to download apps which work great! With a little cheap workaround I can stream ITV Player and BBC Player. I can see all my fave programmes like QI etc without staying up late or downloading .....the best laugh I had recently was Little Britain......and the Christmas university challenge was great! PM if you want more info. I have all the same functions on my Mac Mini which I can stream through my TV. Although I can't do this if all three of my kids are xboxing or mine crafting due to bandwidth issues!


----------



## TJHolmes (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi LXinUK. May I ask what the "little cheap workaround" is that you found - to be able to use your Apple TV/iPad to stream telly from back home? I have an 8MBPS Internet connection and no proxy subscription. Do you have to use a proxy to be able to stream British telly on the Apple TV or is my UK registered iTunes account enough?


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm living in France at the moment and get round SKY Go and BBC iPlayer not allowing me to view content because of not having UK IP address by using Identity Cloaker which provides you proxy ip addresses which work (you can find for free but can take time, better to pay for product.(


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

TJHolmes said:


> Hi LXinUK. May I ask what the "little cheap workaround" is that you found - to be able to use your Apple TV/iPad to stream telly from back home? I have an 8MBPS Internet connection and no proxy subscription. Do you have to use a proxy to be able to stream British telly on the Apple TV or is my UK registered iTunes account enough?


cant discuss it here. Can't PM you til you make 5 posts and allow PM!


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

TJHolmes said:


> Hi LXinUK. May I ask what the "little cheap workaround" is that you found - to be able to use your Apple TV/iPad to stream telly from back home? I have an 8MBPS Internet connection and no proxy subscription. Do you have to use a proxy to be able to stream British telly on the Apple TV or is my UK registered iTunes account enough?


Hi TJHolmes

I believe you need a --- to make this work unless anyone can explain another workaround? My --- works just find on a 8mb connection and currently trying to apply the settings to my ipad too which is a bit more complicated


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

guys, esp pmcdubai, please remember we cannot discuss certain "workarounds" on the forum. please stop or i'll close the thread.


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

sammylou said:


> guys, esp pmcdubai, please remember we cannot discuss certain "workarounds" on the forum. please stop or i'll close the thread.


Understood Sammylou. Perhaps the thread should never have been allowed to open in that case?


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Just out of interest, there are methods being discussed that are basically DNS redirection to fool the UK/US TV companies services into thinking they have a valid IP address, and they're not using services that are banned in the UAE AFAIK - can they not be discussed? Surely the authorities are not bothered about you discussing tricking ITV into letting you watch Coronation Street or listening to Spotify as long as it's not using a banned method? Just wondered why those can't be discussed.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Ickle_Em said:


> Heyyy,
> I'm planning on getting apple tv so I can stream content from other apple devices, but I also want to be able to watch UK tv - including itv (player) and channel 4, E4 (4OD) etc.
> If anyone knows how this is possible with one of those things we can't discuss, and which is best, pls can you pm me. Much appreciated


Yes but will have the odd band width problem, need iplayer desktop etc


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Ickle_Em said:


> Ok ok... It starts in T and ends in owie! Eek


All cred gone!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Emanef said:


> Just out of interest, there are methods being discussed that are basically DNS redirection to fool the UK/US TV companies services into thinking they have a valid IP address, and they're not using services that are banned in the UAE AFAIK - can they not be discussed? Surely the authorities are not bothered about you discussing tricking ITV into letting you watch Coronation Street or listening to Spotify as long as it's not using a banned method? Just wondered why those can't be discussed.


Using this type of service to access sites which the UAE have banned is illegal. Hence, EF do not condone the discussion. to my knowledge the discussion ban It is not about corrie/BBC! It is about the service. There are plenty of other ways to discuss it, we just respect the forum rules. Simples.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> Using this type of service to access sites which the UAE have banned is illegal. Hence, EF do not condone the discussion. to my knowledge the discussion ban It is not about corrie/BBC! It is about the service. There are plenty of other ways to discuss it, we just respect the forum rules. Simples.


I'm not sure if we're talking about the same thing here. A third party DNS service doesn't hide anything and accessing sites that are banned here? BBC, ITV, Netflix, etc are _not_ banned here by the authorities, they are just geoblocked by the providers themselves. I'm not talking about using a VPN (discussion of which I know is banned). It doesn't use any encryption, tunneling, nothing is hidden. It just means that when I access, say, Netflix to watch something as far as the Netflix servers are concerned I am in the UK so it gives me access. The UAE censors have nothing to do with it. I presume you know the difference between the two (genuine question, not sarcasm)? As I say, it's only fooling the UK TV companies servers and I doubt the Government here had banned those channels as they can be accessed readily and it's only certain shows that are geoblocked.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Emanef said:


> Ah, ok. I knew VPN discussion was banned but not DNS redirection doesn't hide anything and I wasn't aware that it was illegal as well. I presume you know the difference between the two (genuine question, not sarcasm)? It's only fooling the UK TV companies servers and I didn't realise that the Government here had banned those as well (especially as the one I use doesn't have its website blocked here).


Well here's how this works ...

All UAE internet traffic (incoming/outgoing) passes through their proxy servers, save a few places this is applicable to everyone and not really a choice. So while the intent when implementing a DNS redirection of a local computer connected to the internet through the UAE, is not essentially to circumvent the resident proxy servers, but rather to spoof the IP of another jurisdiction, in order to be successful you would end up circumventing the proxy servers, as they are configured to monitor traffic via the resident IP protocols. So in effect you would be breaking the rules governing internet use in the UAE.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, ok! Thanks. Good explanation. It was because the discussion of VPNs _is _clearly banned but as it's not VPN and it wasn't clear whether other methods are I was asking. 

So all UAE traffic goes through proxy servers.... maybe that explains what those large random delays when I'm tracing try to find out where my slow response times are then.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Emanef said:


> So all UAE traffic goes through proxy servers.... maybe that explains what those large random delays when I'm tracing try to find out where my slow response times are then.


Yupp, unless you are in those select few areas where the authority has given permission for a direct connection, all traffic is being routed through a central system, which is why it is rare for one to get the speeds the providers advertise ...


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

I actually get decent download speeds (upload stinks though). It's just the general response times are terrible here. My ping times to Google DNS can vary from 200ms to over 1000ms - in the UK it was usually around 20ms! It certainly makes general internet browsing a lot slower. I've not tried playing Xbox on Live since I've been here, but I imagine that's pretty laggy!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm on an 8 MB connection with etisalat and all the way out in RAK, but my PS3 does alright, granted the US matches get laggy sometimes, , but over all it's alright. Should be better in Dubai with a similar connection.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, ok, mine's a 16 meg but, as I say, very laggy a lot of the time! It's often like browsing in treacle...!


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Emanef said:


> I actually get decent download speeds (upload stinks though). It's just the general response times are terrible here. My ping times to Google DNS can vary from 200ms to over 1000ms - in the UK it was usually around 20ms! It certainly makes general internet browsing a lot slower. I've not tried playing Xbox on Live since I've been here, but I imagine that's pretty laggy!


Me too - I couldn't understand why I kept getting dropped connections and downloads that wouldn't start until I checked out the latency. I guess it is because it has to go through the Etisalat proxy which must get overloaded at times. Irritating, especially when it is four time more expensive :frusty:

I have to admit that it has become a lot better this year, oddly enough since I dropped from the old 30 Mbps to 8 but I am sure that it completely unrelated.


----------

